# Converting .17 to .204



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hoping someone out there can help me with this. I have a chance to buy a Remington 700 BDL in .17 caliber. How much hassle is it to convert this to a .204 Ruger. Is it just a matter of reaming-replacing the barrel or are there other issues such as the bolt face, magazine, etc. Thanks for the help. Saskcoyote


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wouldn't it just be easier to buy a .204 and save the hassle?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, Savage, it probably would but there's just one problem -- I can't buy a .204 in the Remington BDL model.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That would be a problem if you really have to shoot the BDL.

The bolt face is the same and I would guess the mag well will work for the .204. Might have to worry about oal, but not sure. On the savageshooters website there is a guy that sells rem barrels that can quick change like a Savage does. You should check it out. Good luck!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

They are both based on the .223 so there should be little problem switching barrels. If you are going to go that route make sure you put a high quality match barrel on her to make it worth your while, rebed the action and float the barrel while your at it.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, Savage and Tex: Next question. If the .17 action or a .223 action (I'm heading to a big gun show mid-month where I may come across a .223 BDL) are compatible with .204 shells, then what Remington-model barrels would you suggest? I'm not that concerned with getting a custom barrel -- a stock barrel would do fine. I'd prefer to get a barrel that I can just screw into the action without a lot of fuss, at least at this point. The fine-tuning like glass bedding, etc. would come later. Any names of companies I could get that type of barrel from? I don't think it would be a problem getting a barrel into Canada. Thanks again. Saskcoyote


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i think you would have to go with a salvage to be able to screw the bbl on with the barrel nut that they use. the remingtons are alot more involved . you have alot to do like checking head space and such. why not just shoot the .223 and have a better round with cheaper ammo and be done with it.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

'Cause I like making simple things complicated  . Actually,Kurt, I already own a couple .223s, one of which is a Remington BDL. I also have a .204. Just for the fun of it, I want a rifle that combines the features I enjoy best about them -- the looks, balance and shootability of the BDL (no synthetics for me) along with the plinkin' fun of the .204. From what Savage and Tex tell, if I can find a .204 barrel, it shouldn't be too difficult a task to accomplish. :sniper:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

let us know how that turns out.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

700 BDL's in 17 Rem have gotten pricey since they were discontinued. Based on what I think you will have to pay for one you would be money ahead to have the 223 BDL you already own rebarreled. Additional barrels can't just be "screwed on" to a 700 action. They have to be fit, and it's not cheap. After the intial fitting they're actually easier than a Savage, but not the first time. Figure $550 to $650 to rebarrel your rifle with the best barrel makes available (Lilja, Krieger, etc). I can't imagine getting a Remington factory barrel fitted to your action for less than $200 considering your action should be squared while your 'smith has it, so I would guess the cost to buy and install a Rem factory barrel would be roughly half of a complete barrel job, which to me makes it an easy decision...especially when you consider you'd still have to buy the 17 Rem rifle.

My recommendation would be to do what I do. Send your 223 to your 'smith and have him barrel it with a custom barrel for about 600 bucks, and for about 100 more he can pin the recoil lug and re-fit the factory 223 barrel and you'd have a switch-barrel rifle with 2 barrels for about what it will cost you to buy the 17 and have a different factory barrel fitted to it, and the end product will be much better


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Saskcoyote, check your PM box. I agree with Csquared that it will be spendy, but if the rem pre fit barrels I talked about in the PM works it should cut down on expense quite a bit.

Csquared, I have never heard any one say the rem is easier to switch out barrels. What can be easier than an action wrench in a vise and a barrel nut wrench? I have not read up on rem barrel changes so any info would be great!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't you need a headspace gauge with your Savage? It seems to me that with the ease of adjustment also comes ease of movement concerning the barrel nut on your Savage. Granted, I've never put a barrel on a Savage, but I know benchrest shooters who thread their barrels onto their rifles by hand, and it can't possibly be any easier than that. 

I do use a barrel vise/wrench on my switch-barrel rifles, but there is no adjustment. Headspace is perfect when the barrel stops turning, and it can be done without removing the rifle from the stock.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Man, that sounds pretty slick! Wish I would have known that. I am guessing the origional costs and work is far greater leaving the advantage to the savage rifles. Yes, you do have to headspace every time, or at least I have been told to. It takes very little time to do. Depending on the price I should have don't that with my 700 .308 instead of building a new 260. DAMN!!!!


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the help, guys. Savage, talked to Jim at Northland today and he was a ton of help. Getting a .204 barrel and a barrel nut through him is the easy part. The tough part is the paperwork such as an import permit, etc. (the shipping into Canada is pretty pricey, too). There's a big gun show coming up in Regina Jan. 16 weekend so who knows, maybe it'll all fall into place. In the meantime, I appreciate all the suggestions guys like you, Kurt and others have supplied. Good to know there's so much knowledge out there.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I don't know much about this stuff, but I am glad you got in touch with Jim because he knows a lot! Keep us posted on how every thing goes, I may need to get a new barrel for my 700.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Sask have you looked at a Remington model 7 CDL in 204? Same action as the 700 just a little shorter length of pull. Since it has a remington barrel in a 700 action I don't know why the barrel couldn't be used on a 700 bdl base.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Swift: That's an option. I've looked around and haven't been able to find a place where I could get a finished BDL stock to couple with a barrel from a CDL. Any suggestions? Thanks, Saskcoyote


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, it's been a long time. Up here, it's next to impossible to track down a Remington BDL in small centerfire -- .17, .222 or .223 -- but I think I've got the cat skinned in putting one together and rechambering it into a .204. I've tracked down a stock, action, etc., but of course, I have to go with a custom barrel. The tube I want is 24-inch, 12 twist, and in sporter configuration. Which custom barrels do you guys prefer -- PacNor, Shillen or some other?

Also, I'm going to free float the barrel and bed the action. As far as bedding goes, is piller bedding better than glass bedding? Do you guys, if it can be done, do both? I've never got involved with the bedding thing before so your suggestions would be appreciated.

Saskcoyote


----------

